# Replacement for Shrimp Pellets food



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been using *HBH Shrimp Pellets* food for a long time. It's a small pellets for bottom feeders. 
I've found them quite good for adding *protein *into fish and especially shrimp's diets.
It's "Packed full of shrimp and loaded with flavorful ingredients like krill, squid, spirulina and more" as ad says.

I need to buy it again or get something else. *Is there are something similar, but better?*


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ummm, what are you feeding? o.o


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I feed my shrimp 1mm sinking NLS pellets.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkside said:


> I feed my shrimp 1mm sinking NLS pellets.


What is there?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

try the wardley algae disk. its only 9$ for a pack. my shrimps also addicted to it.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You can get a 300-500 gram bag of frozen seafood at the supermarket for $5 or less. Take out a piece and grate or chop it very fine. This is easiest when it's still frozen. Rinse and feed to your fish or shrimp. 

You can buy nori, the paper thin sheets of seaweed used for making sushi, very cheaply at Korean groceries, i.e. less than $2 for 6 or more sheets. You can tear pieces off, or cut finely with scissors. They are dry and last indefinitely, although I keep mine in the fridge. Anything that eats algae, and most critters that don't, will eat it. One reason I keep mine in the fridge is that one of my cats will tear open the package to eat it! It's really good stuff.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I want to try this one
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Foo...s_Crustacean-Formula_9702913_102.html?tc=fish


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

What do you think about New Life Spectrum food.

It has cooper. But it's not clear how much.
Have anyone tried it for shrimps?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I want to try this one
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Foo...s_Crustacean-Formula_9702913_102.html?tc=fish


It looks very promising! Thank you, Matt.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

New Life Spectrum is an AMAZING brand of fish food. Most of their foods have a form of copper though (Copper Proteinate). It's nice to see that they now have a new crustacean food.

Unlike many other brands of food, NLS lists all the ingredients. I wonder if the crustacean formula has copper too...?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

As I said I feed my shrimps 1mm NLS cichlid pellets. So far so good, I have vampire shrimp, red nosed shrimp and RCS.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkside said:


> As I said I feed my shrimps 1mm NLS cichlid pellets. So far so good, I have vampire shrimp, red nosed shrimp and RCS.


Is it a main food for them or just a protein supplement?


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Its the staple food, sometimes I supplement with sinking spirulina pellets on occasion as well.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I may have a couple of foods that would work. Check out the site below.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkside said:


> Its the staple food, sometimes I supplement with sinking spirulina pellets on occasion as well.


Hum, it's supposed to be vice-versa 
They need more vegetation than protein.

I feed shrimps algae pellets and spirulina flakes all the time and crab/krill meat pellets from time to time.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Hum, it's supposed to be vice-versa
> They need more vegetation than protein.
> 
> I feed shrimps algae pellets and spirulina flakes all the time and crab/krill meat pellets from time to time.


I think the NLS food is made of mostly fruits and veggies. The sites selling it list mangos and such.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Will Hayward said:


> I think the NLS food is made of mostly fruits and veggies. The sites selling it list mangos and such.


_
"Natural color enhancing .6mm sinking pellets. Calcium-fortified to ensure strong exoskeletal growth. New Life Spectrum food is made with high-quality, easily digestible South Antarctic Krill, Herring, Squid, and New Zealand Mussel protein, and several all-natural color-enhancing ingredients for a balanced diet that boosts immune system function and enhances the full spectrum of your invert's color. With the belief that all inverts require a complete and fully balanced varied diet, New Life also contains algae meal, that consists of Seaweed, Kelp, and Haematococcus pluvialis (a micro algae), a premium grade of natural Spirulina, as well as a fruit and vegetable extract that consists of Spinach, Red & Green Cabbage, Peas, Broccoli, Red Pepper, Zucchini, Tomato, Kiwi, Apricot, Pear, Mango, Apple, Papaya, and Peach. Also contains a generous inclusion of Garlic for its anti-parasitic and immune boosting properties. With no added hormones. Made in the U.S.A."_


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> _
> "Natural color enhancing .6mm sinking pellets. Calcium-fortified to ensure strong exoskeletal growth. New Life Spectrum food is made with high-quality, easily digestible South Antarctic Krill, Herring, Squid, and New Zealand Mussel protein, and several all-natural color-enhancing ingredients for a balanced diet that boosts immune system function and enhances the full spectrum of your invert's color. With the belief that all inverts require a complete and fully balanced varied diet, New Life also contains algae meal, that consists of Seaweed, Kelp, and Haematococcus pluvialis (a micro algae), a premium grade of natural Spirulina, as well as a fruit and vegetable extract that consists of Spinach, Red & Green Cabbage, Peas, Broccoli, Red Pepper, Zucchini, Tomato, Kiwi, Apricot, Pear, Mango, Apple, Papaya, and Peach. Also contains a generous inclusion of Garlic for its anti-parasitic and immune boosting properties. With no added hormones. Made in the U.S.A."_


That's right. This is food made especially for shrimps.

I'm looking for protein-high supplemental in this thread.
I think this 'Crustacean Formula' new food *can be used as just only food*.

I'm trying to mix different foods. Diversity is always good here.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Exactly, I said that in response to your post saying that Darkside's feeding regiment was backwards- which based on the ingredients listed, it is not. 

Have you looked at Hikari Sinking Carnivore Pellets? They are high protein. Unfortunately they are quite large and so you may need to crush them or feed only one per tank per feeding.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hikari Tropical SINKING CARNIVORE PELLETS is a good one.

BTW, NLS Grow [Growth Enhancing] - 0.5mm Sinking Pellet has even more protein  It make sense it's good to speed up growth


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Color Supreme Sinking 1mm Pellet*

Look at this: Color Supreme Sinking 1mm Pellet [1.1 lbs.]

It has spirulina and even has KIO (montmorillonite) clay. That's like food for crystal red shrimps


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I feed the shrimp the same as my Tropheus which are primarily herbivorous fish. Shrimp are just a side project for me, but they've all been doing quite well since I've had them. I've had so many excess RCS that I use them to bring my cichlids into spawning condition.


----------

